# More funny ideas from Iraq



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This has got to be right out of Bugs Bunny or some cartoon..

"Meantime, the U.S. military loosened a cordon around the Sunni insurgent stronghold of Fallujah after several days of intense clashes with rebels there, residents said. The surge in violence in Fallujah came as negotiations with city leaders aimed at making a deal to re-establish government control broke down. On Saturday, the delegation offered to resume peace talks if the United States halted attacks on the city and released their chief negotiator."

That was in world news this morning, either we are very stupid or they just think we are. Tell them to come out of hideing and negotiate like men not cowards. sheez.... :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Sorry, that would make too much sense.


----------

